# APPLE TV avec SFR wifi pubic



## duacilleb (10 Avril 2012)

Hello !
Je n'arrive pas a utiliser mon APPLE TV flambant neuf...ça me rend dingue !!! Lorsque j'essaie de m'identifier avec mon ID APPLE et mon MDP APPLE ça me bloque avec message d'erreur sur l'ID ou le MDP non valide. Or, de mon MACBook, cet ID et ce MDP sont OK pour mes connexions iTunes.....Après avoir évacué toutes les omissions possibles, j'en arrive à me demander si ça ne vient pas du Wifi. J'utilise uniquement le SFR Wifi public. L'apple TV me dit que la connexion wifi est OK et m'en donne même le débit...sauf que pour toutes les autres applications je dois toujours entrer mon ID et mon MDP SFR. Et là, rien, je ne peux pas m'identifier. Du coup, je me pose des questions sur la réalité de ma connexion wifi....
Est-ce que ce binze parle à l'un d'entre vous, avant que je ne m'arrache la tête ????@!!? MERCI


----------



## lappartien (10 Avril 2012)

déjà SFR le dirlo s'est fait virer....y avait surement des raisons. En tout cas moi j'en avais...
en plus là tu cherches qqch,le nom m'a échappé. WIFI public j'ai jamais vu ça marcher ni chez SFR ni chez les rouges ou je sais plus quelle couleur exactement....
bonne soirée.


----------



## duacilleb (10 Avril 2012)

B'ha je fais quoi avec cette réponse  ...je m'arrache la tête direct !!? ...pourtant ça fonctionne bien...SFR wifi public...c'est ça qui me permet de te lire et de t'écrire :love:


----------



## lappartien (10 Avril 2012)

ouais mais pas stable because public, tout dépend où tu créches. mais si il y en a qui se font chier à payer plus de 30 euros par mois une connexion privative c'est pas pour rien non plus surtout si tu veux see the tv .


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2012)

Mais, tu n'as pas de box ?
Je pensais que pour avoir accés au réseau public d'un opérateur il fallait posséder une box chez cet opérateur et avoir soi même accepté d'autoriser l'accès public à sa propre box.
D'où ma question du début: as tu une box ?


----------



## lappartien (10 Avril 2012)

Non pas besoin de box forcément sauf erreur.Mais va savoir charles. peut-^tre qu e duacilleb n'aime que les lieux publics...(humour)


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2012)

lappartien a dit:


> Non pas besoin de box forcément sauf erreur.Mais va savoir charles. peut-^tre qu e duacilleb n'aime que les lieux publics...(humour)



...et il fait suivre son ATV ?... Et sa TV ?
Habituellement ta TV et ton ATV sont chez toi: et là tu te connectes à ta box et si tu te connectes au réseau SFR public c'est que tu as une autre box SFR à portée de wifi ou bien un "spot wifi SFR" à portée de wifi.
Dans le dernier cas je ne sais pas ce qu'il peut se passer mais ma question reste posée: n'a t il donc pas de box ?


----------



## duacilleb (11 Avril 2012)

Hé bé....suis toujours avec ma tête sur les épaules, avec ma TV, mon ATV en mode 'déco'  , un spot Wifi SRF au top et une box...mais pas chez moi...chez mes parents 
Donc ma question reste la même : pas de problème de débit, ni de connexion....sauf, peut-être  ,avec mon ATV ?????  Pour le public...j'ai un McDo pas loin mais ils ne me laissent jamais installer mon home ciné...trop le bordel après


----------



## lappartien (11 Avril 2012)

quand je dis va savoir charles ça veut dire aussi va comprendre.....CHARLES.
ou pas.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Avril 2012)

duacilleb a dit:


> Hé bé....suis toujours avec ma tête sur les épaules, avec ma TV, mon ATV en mode 'déco'  , un spot Wifi SRF au top et une box...mais pas chez moi...chez mes parents
> Donc ma question reste la même : pas de problème de débit, ni de connexion....sauf, peut-être  ,avec mon ATV ?????  Pour le public...j'ai un McDo pas loin mais ils ne me laissent jamais installer mon home ciné...trop le bordel après






:hosto:


----------



## Larme (11 Avril 2012)

_SFR WiFi Public_ est bridé je crois, alors bon...


----------



## duacilleb (11 Avril 2012)

:rose: ....sniffffffF. Heureusement que le desing est l'ami d'APPLE...C'est l'ultime cycle de la pomme : servir d'objet déco hype


----------

